# Dean Quarry



## Anchorman

Know its a long shot but as anyone got a photo of Dean Quarry with ships alongside if possible? or Know of any which are on the web.
Thanks.
Neil


----------



## lakercapt

Google" Dean Quarry" and there are pics of ships alongside as well as other pertinent information


----------



## Hugh Ferguson

Here's one!


----------



## Anchorman

Thanks Lakercapt and Hugh. I tried before but couldnt find decent photo. The one Hugh put up is about best. I did a year running from Dean to Mulberry wharf (think its how the grey hair started) but unfortunately never took photos.
Brgds
Neil


----------



## Hugh Ferguson

This is same photo enlarged 150%. I'll keep an eye open for a better picture; I'm sure I will have one it's just a case of finding it!
Falmouth pilots do the piloting-try giving them a call.


----------



## Runrig

Also look at the book 'Coasters of Cornwall', pages 54 to 57.


----------



## cajef

I was based in Falmouth with Decca for several years, if we had a boat requiring service on any of our equipment that was going to Dean Quarry we used to join and leave the ship with the pilot in Falmouth Bay. 

It gave us a bit of extra time as the vessels could only be alongside the berth at the quarry for about three hours on the top of the tide, not the most pleasant place to be as it was pretty exposed and there was always a fair swell when you were on the berth.

The quarry closed down several years ago but can be seen quite clearly from the coastal path which wends its way round it.


----------



## tzinieres

loaded stone there in the early 70's for Deptford Creek. swell increased before completion and had to leave in a hurry.


----------



## booma

Found this one on google.


----------



## skiboo

used to run in there very often in mid70s late 80s when iwas skipper on helena/c greta/c brenda/c betty/c mary/c heleen/c mark/c loaded for cowes
shoreham london river granville dock dover not a nice place at best of times 
we were caught out a few times whe wind freshend from eastard skiboo


----------



## tom binding

*dean quarry*

If you are still looking for a good picture try Bernard Macall (coastal shipping magazine)i remember seeing a photo in one of his coastal publications


----------



## doncontrols

Here's another one: Dean Quarry loading


----------

